# 2nd best flathead ever this morning



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I caught this one at 8:30 am on fresh cut shad, weight 45-lbs released unharmed.


----------



## chubbahead (Jan 24, 2008)

Way to go Jack!!!!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

awesome fish, congrats Jack!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Great fish Jack, Congrats on the catch!!!:B


----------



## Shad Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice Fish!!!:B 
I went out last night and only got one dink.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

nice looking fish....i been tring to get into some flatties here at seneca lake but no luck on blue gill or gold fish yet or i just have to find a difrent fishing hole


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

good goign man, sorry I wasnt able to meet up w/ ya!


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

DANG Jack you can find the monsters, that is HUGE... Congrats!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Congrats! that Fish is all body awsome!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

sweeeeetttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow thats a brute!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I can't beleive there is such a great flathead fishery so close to downtown Columbus.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

You're on a roll down there. Keep it up!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice fish, your off to a good start this year, Keep it up. S


----------

